# Decatur, GA - ID 37865, 6yr Coated M, Big,Sweet, Beautiful!



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Folks, they don't get much nicer than this. He was very sweet during his photo session and even sat down for us. This boy has been kept outside as you can see by his chewed ear tips. He came in with a female Rottweiler who has already been adopted. This older gentleman deserves a forever home too! If you are interested in adoption/rescue, please contact Jamie Martinez, contact info listed below.

Thanks!
Andrea


























Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Decatur, GA | ID37865_Cage 301.

ID: 37865
Pen: 301

This stunning boy is a coated German Shepherd. We think he is at least 6 years old. He is nice and calm. He gets along well with his kennel mates.
Intake date: 10/28/2010

Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five (5) business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 


Jamie Martinez
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement
845 Camp Road
Decatur, Georgia 30032
kennel: (404) 294-3088
direct: (404) 294-2165
fax: (404) 294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html
Find DeKalb County Animal Services on Facebook!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh what a handsome guy! bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm in love!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm posting the link on our business facebook page, since we are in North Georgia, maybe it will help.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow he is a real looker.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my god...he is GORGEOUS!!! I wish there was some way to get him to VA, I would take him if he is good with cats!!


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

What a handsome boy !!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He looks like the perfect guy to lay in bed with on a cold night and to give a hug. I could just nuzzle my face in all that fur! He's gorgeous! 

Hope he finds a loving home!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

He reminds me of a teddy bear! So fluffy and sweet-looking! :wub:

Bump for the pretty boy!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet, regal looking boy, though to me he looks older than 6....... some dogs do have gray muzzles at an earlier age however.....breakfast bump for you, Mr. Fluffball!
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, bump for Mr. Gorgeous. 
Yes, the gray isn't a tell all. Heck, my Basset has grey just about everywhere ... muzzle, legs, chest ... and he is only seven. And yet, my 10-year-old collie girl has barely any grey.The Basset is a worry wort and the collie just enjoys sunny days laying in the grass and easy nights on her bed. Go figure.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

ebrannan said:


> Yes, bump for Mr. Gorgeous.
> Yes, the gray isn't a tell all. Heck, my Basset has grey just about everywhere ... muzzle, legs, chest ... and he is only seven. And yet, my 10-year-old collie girl has barely any grey.The Basset is a worry wort and the collie just enjoys sunny days laying in the grass and easy nights on her bed. Go figure.


Being a worry wort isn't good for pigment I guess!!!
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

A good mornin' bump for sweet boy!
He would be tempting me if the "no vacancy" sign wasn't glaring and flashing in my front yard. 
My hubby put it up last year (kidding).


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I just sent them an email to get a little more info. I really would like to offer this guy a forever home if he is ok with cats and there is some way to get him to Richmond.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, I just talked to the shelter. He is not neutered and they have no idea how he is with cats. They say he is very laid back and as long as he behaves himself they will keep him until he finds a home. I am still very interested in him. Is there anyone here who can temp test him and cat test him.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope he behaves himself and finds a new home.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Dharma'sMom - did you adopt through VGSR? they may be able to help.


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

There is an out of state rescue working on this guy, they are sending a trainer out this week for an eval. Will keep you all posted on anything I find out.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I did not adopt through VGSR although I was registered with them and approved last year and it didn't work out. If he gets into rescue I will be happy for him but I really am taken with him and would love to make him a part of 
y family


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

His status is now Pending, so either an adopter or a rescue has stepped up for this guy. I will let you all know what I find out!


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

ADOPTED!!! Folks came from out of state and brought their dog to meet up, SAFE!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

newlygreek said:


> ADOPTED!!! Folks came from out of state and brought their dog to meet up, SAFE!!


Wonderful news!


----------

